# Dolphin shorts



## wvpumpkin (Jun 28, 2007)

I need some dolphin shorts that hug the butt/hips, but aren't too short when I walk/work out etc. When I get small they are too short, and a medium is too big. I like the ones with the trim around the edges the best. Where can I find some good ones, that might fit right?


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 28, 2007)

Have you tried Target and Forever 21? They might have some options for you.






ETA: Victoria's Secret online has terry hot shorts and yoga hot shorts on sale for $12.99 if you can't find anything else.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jun 28, 2007)

Hollister?


----------



## wvpumpkin (Jun 28, 2007)

I have tried target, but I havent' tried hollister. We don't have a forever 21 where I live, at least not that I know of. Thanks girls alot


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 28, 2007)

forgive me for asking, but what exactly are dolphin shorts??


----------



## BeneBaby (Jun 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Bec688* /img/forum/go_quote.gif forgive me for asking, but what exactly are dolphin shorts?? I was thinking that too???? I envisioned shorts with little dolphins printed all over them...


----------



## KatJ (Jun 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I was thinking that too???? I envisioned shorts with little dolphins printed all over them... yeah, i'm confused too


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Jun 29, 2007)

Yeah, I've never heard of "dolphin shorts" either... I just googled and found pics.






Maybe it's me but lately the style of these shorts I've seen around ARE really short... GL finding longer ones!


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jun 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *wvpumpkin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have tried target, but I havent' tried hollister. We don't have a forever 21 where I live, at least not that I know of. Thanks girls alot I don't know if they have them or not, but I've gotten some shorts like that there, and also a capri type version. The usually have casual loungewear stuff like that. You might also try PacSun if you have one near you. Or any type of "surfwear" type store.


----------



## BeneBaby (Jun 29, 2007)

Ohhhhhh. I call those Chrissy from Threes Company shorts or Roller Disco shorts.


----------



## MindySue (Jun 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I was thinking that too???? I envisioned shorts with little dolphins printed all over them... SAME LOL. I have a pair from forever 21 with apples on them and i figured i would see the same version with dolphins.
i love how short they are though..i have some JUST like the green ones but mine are red..from american apparel. i want to get the green too!


----------

